# Quick one on Luke 11: 1-13



## Quickened (Sep 21, 2008)

I am doing a personal study on prayer and my next stop was Luke 11.

When i was reading this i got the idea that verses 5-13 were expository or going more indepth on verse 3. Would i be right in thinking that?

I guess i see "daily bread" as two things:

1. Food for spiritual growth
2. Literal food.

Both would be key prayer requests for a Christian to make.

I think there is a tendancy from some to take verses 9 and 10 and distort it to fit the "name it and claim it" doctrine. Perhaps it is because i disdain that style of thinking that i see this as displaying requests for things necessary to the Christian life.

Please forgive me if this seems to be a basic question.


----------



## Herald (Sep 21, 2008)

Brian,

You're not far from the mark. "Our daily bread" are those things that we need for sustenance. Our heavenly Father knows that we need food for the body, but we also need spiritual nourishment (c.f. Matthew 4:4).

The short parable given is about a man going to his neighbor in order to serve food to a friend. The neighbor is compelled to give the food because of the mans persistence. God wants us to come to Him in prayer for all our needs. Our persistence in prayer will strengthen our faith. When God does give us our request, He does so perfectly. It is not always what we want but it always what we need. And unlike the resistant neighbor, our Father lovingly gives us good things.


----------

